# Finding mature bucks and bulls on Timp



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

Since Timp is my backyard I take pride in scouting every inch of that mountain and am humbled every time I go up to find out just how much is up there and how big the mountain is. I really think this post belongs in the big game section because the video clip in here is my method for finding big deer. I run every ridge on the mountain just looking for high/low traffic areas for big game. This loop took 5 hours but as you can see we cover a lot of ground and had 4 sets of eyes.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice, I love the videos!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

That is nuts, I would be so nervous of sliding down one of those rocks faces.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That snake didn't look very happy..

So other than the billy, did you see any big game?


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

sawsman said:


> That snake didn't look very happy..
> 
> So other than the billy, did you see any big game?


Yes, the elk are hanging between 8-9 , in good numbers too. Im watching a few bucks for the general. I have a buddy who wants a crack at the high country. I'll post some video I took of about 25 rams flying right down the face.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I honestly think every film you make could be your last. Stay safe!


----------



## mattinthewild (Mar 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I honestly think every film you make could be your last. Stay safe!


Thanks guy. I do need to tone it down. I feel safe when I'm out there but I need to keep in mind I have a family to take of. We all need to be careful. Gutting my last deer I kept thinking about the guy who stabbed himself in the heart and died in front of his kid. Hunting can be safe but it has it's dangers.


----------

